# [German NR] Megaminx single 51.19 Christian Dirks



## 7942139101129 (Dec 16, 2012)

> New German Megaminx NR single set at the German Nationals 2012.
> The average was 1:02,07 which is also NR and made me again to the German Megaminx Champion of 2012!
> Megaminx is a Mefferts with mf8 tiles
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 16, 2012)

Yooooooooooooooooooooooo Christian, Congratulation!

What a nice Intro,Nice Megaminx, Nice solve and a Nice Person 

Once again CONGRATS!


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 16, 2012)

His F2L and S2K was so nice and fluid, there were practically no pauses. Congrays on the NR!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: German Megaminx NR 51.19 single by Christian Dirks*

Awesome!! Get back to your OH practice too!!  congrats

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

